# Quickest and cheapest to fix this? To sell



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Paints flaking off and is black underneath.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Pics not showing.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Fuks sake. Used Dropbox. Will try again


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)




----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

No idea why 2 of each. Used tapatalk that time


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Needs a respray to me. Touch up pen won't look very good. Plus won't last


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

I'd guess respray, at a guess I reckon about £100 to a sprayer cash, well that's what ours was


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

If I did myself how much would it cost me in pain t and stuff. Got equipment to spray just nothing else like thinners or primer or base


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I would lightly sand it back. Use a plastic primer to get good adhesion, then light coats of plastic paint in the correct colour. Something like this, also comes in gloss:

http://www.express-paints.co.uk/1k-matt-direct-to-plastic-spraying-1/


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Is ech primer too much? And would I have to paint whole bumper or just areas that I've primed and overlap?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Etch primer is for bare metal. I can't see what model your car is, but it's an 04, so I am guessing it is worth very little. If you want a quick fix to sell it, do a light sanding then use an aerosol matched to the colour from Halfords. It probably isn't worth doing much more.

When I traded my 02 Nissan in - which had FSH and low mileage - they gave me such a low price I regretted going through the £5 car wash on the way there.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Get a better bumper for £30 from eBay or a breakers??


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tintin said:


> Etch primer is for bare metal. I can't see what model your car is, but it's an 04, so I am guessing it is worth very little. If you want a quick fix to sell it, do a light sanding then use an aerosol matched to the colour from Halfords. It probably isn't worth doing much more.
> 
> When I traded my 02 Nissan in - which had FSH and low mileage - they gave me such a low price I regretted going through the £5 car wash on the way there.


This. Anybody buying an 04 plate corsa is unlikely to care about those marks.

Please don't take this the wrong way, we are just trying to stop you wasting money


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You've got the equipment to spray, yet you don't know cost of, or what, materials to use? Sounds like, and don't take this the wrong way, a bit of all the gear no idea.

You're liable to end up out of pocket buying the materials and further so if you have to pay to correct the job you do. Or take a hit on the selling price if the potential buyer notices a bodge job and plays tough on the "if you've done a bad job there, where else have you skimped" train of thought.

Replacement bumper, smart repair if you're desperate to fix it, or just sell it as is I'd say. An honest car is better than a shoddily fixed one.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Buy another bumper of eBay etc that's in better condition, will be cheaper than spraying


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

m1pui said:


> You've got the equipment to spray, yet you don't know cost of, or what, materials to use? Sounds like, and don't take this the wrong way, a bit of all the gear no idea.
> 
> You're liable to end up out of pocket buying the materials and further so if you have to pay to correct the job you do. Or take a hit on the selling price if the potential buyer notices a bodge job and plays tough on the "if you've done a bad job there, where else have you skimped" train of thought.
> 
> Replacement bumper, smart repair if you're desperate to fix it, or just sell it as is I'd say. An honest car is better than a shoddily fixed one.


I understand what your saying. I have all gear and have sprayed but only whole items. I've not learnt to do patch or bits as of yet nor have I tried plastics. And currently ime out of all paint t I had, little primer and little thinners left so would need all items topped up to even attempt this hence why I asked as I'm new to it all.

BT I intend to.learn bit by bit as it's a hobby at the.moment


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just paint the whole bumper then.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

smart repair boy will do it ! i would think once you have bought 

adhision promoter 
primer 
paint 
clear 
thinners/gunwash you will be £100 plus


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Just paint the whole bumper then.


^^ This.

If you've not done it before, you'll probably not manage to blend it in decently to do a localised repair.

Mixture of suggestions. Buy salvage bumper in correct colour. Fit to, and sell car.

Use your original bumper as a practice panel for the hobby.


----------

